
I made this a while ago, but I don't know what to do with it? Ideas? - acmegeek
http://www.colorblynd.com
======
acmegeek
Well, compared to Bruce's Blowfish, it too is symmetric with a variable key
length. What is different about ColorBlynd is that the block length can vary
and the number of blocks within the key varies as well.

What this does is add a "meta key" beyond simply knowing the key. The meta key
includes how the key is broken down into blocks. And the number of blocks is
used during each round relative to the block length.

So if you know the exact key, but don't know how many blocks there are or how
many bits per block, you wouldn't know that you had the entire key.

The whole color deal is a neat way to transport the key and the cipertext, but
it isn't integral to the algorithm.

The actual algorithm can be succinctly described in 4 sentences.

I'd definitely like to have Bruce look at it, but I'm not sure how to convince
him to check it out. If anybody here knows him personally and thinks this
might be worth his time, please forward him this thread.

~~~
corentin
If I understand correctly, what you call the "meta key" is just a part of the
key.

~~~
acmegeek
Well, yes, the "meta" part is just how the actual key is broken down. What may
be different is that decryption involves more than just figuring out the
values for the key, but also its breakdown.

For example, if the bit length breakdown of each key chunk was 17, 15, 23, 12,
20, 19, 22 you would have a 128 bit key. But its not as "simple" as
determining the 128 bits. There are 7 key chunks, and the length of each key
chunk and the order of their bit length is essential to decryption.

The same key might be guessed with 6 chunks of different bit lengths. This
won't decrypt it and in fact it won't even come close or give any indication
that it was the correct key sequence.

So, this is what I mean by a "meta" key. There is an additional "dimension" to
the key, this dimension means that there are an additional few magnitudes in
the keyspace than simply the bit length.

So, in a simpler scenario, a 32 bit key, which normally would be pretty easy
to crack, is much harder if you also have to determine if it breaks down:
5-13-9-5 or 17-15 or 9-32 or 5-7-3-6-11 or... The number of permutations are
staggering.

Is there another cryptosystem that uses something similar?

------
acmegeek
I believe the basic algorithm is truly novel. The usage of colors is a little
bit of a gimmick, but is an interesting way to store data.

I'm just not sure what I could use it for or if anyone might be interested in
it.

One interesting aspect is that the algorithm is very dependent on the bit
length of each chunk of the key as well as how many chunks there are. Almost
like there is a meta-key.

Without this knowledge, even if you were to guess the entire key correctly,
decryption fails without any indication that you were close.

As noted at the bottom of the page, I came up with the basic algorithm in
2002. I was researching several other cryptosystems and it was one of those
"eureka" type moments.

So, any ideas, comments, criticism, or whatever is welcome.

~~~
gyro_robo
I think there needs to be a bit more of a description of why it's different
and better.

Run it by Bruce.

